# Pin the name on the community supporter



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 5, 2003)

Alrighty. I'm tired of having the dull custom title of "Community Supporter."  My challenge to all of you:  Come up with a custom title that is funny, witty, and generally nerd-related (although really, ANYTHING on this board IS nerd-related... )

First one to submit a cool name that I like (and perhaps even better, pertains to me) will get... uh... a cookie!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 5, 2003)

owes alsih2o a drink?
 thespian- not just for dinner anymore


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 5, 2003)

Weetabix of Doom!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 5, 2003)

SQUIRMALICIOUS


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

Communal support.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

Proud Nutkineer

Drizzal Who

Lap Dancer PrC

Me and PirateCat, news at 11

Orc & Pie, slices all-around


----------



## Darkness (Jun 6, 2003)

Domo-kun otaku


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 6, 2003)

Shadow of the Buckeye (is that the right school)


----------



## Mark (Jun 6, 2003)

*Player of Roles*


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

How 'bout _Gave Robbert a Cookie_?

Or something corny about one of the Iconics?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, your avatar does look like a _Dire Chicken McNugget_


----------



## trentonjoe (Jun 6, 2003)

The name that spells itself


----------



## Psion (Jun 6, 2003)

Eat at Joe's.

(Hey, it can be read as an MSTK3K ref... that's geeky, right?)


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 7, 2003)

Avatar does not resemble real life appearance

(edit: I hope  )


----------



## haiiro (Jun 7, 2003)

Perhaps...Mannequin  Noah?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 7, 2003)

Ooooh.. These are all good. This shall be tough perhaps to choose!  How do i go about changing my custom title anyhow?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 7, 2003)

You ask Piratecat nicely.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 7, 2003)

How about "Squirrel Bait"?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2003)

Daddy Warbucks
Bald at 16
Cheetosmonger


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 8, 2003)

Epic/Iconic Frightener of Small Children
Mooba Faruba Tuba!
Neef Chumble Spuzz!
Spittle Wattoom Gazork!
Tread on Me!
Meatwad!
Trademark (Hey, your initials _are_ TM )
Never Got a Haircut
Not a Community Supporter (that ought to confuse some people)


----------



## haiiro (Jun 8, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Not a Community Supporter (that ought to confuse some people) *




This one is great -- I say go for it.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 9, 2003)

Alright I've come to a decision.... let the three-legged cat decide my fate!

P-Kitty, they tell me that you can change my custom title...well I want it changed, pretty please!  Please change it to (drumroll please!):

*Not a Community Supporter*

Thank you all for helping me come up with a title--really it was tough choosing, since they ALL were quite good.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2003)

haiiro said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This one is great -- I say go for it. *




It is a good one, don't approve of it but it is a good one.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *Alright I've come to a decision.... let the three-legged cat decide my fate!
> 
> P-Kitty, they tell me that you can change my custom title...well I want it changed, pretty please!  Please change it to (drumroll please!):
> 
> ...




*Bows* 

You're welcome.  Honestly, I'm surprised that no one had that yet.


----------

